# UK Department of Health Report into ecigs



## Alex (19/3/15)

UK Department of Health Report into ecigs (30 pages), very positive towards ecigs compared to smoking

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...hment_data/file/311887/Ecigarettes_report.pdf

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (19/3/15)

9

Summary and conclusions

Smoking kills, and millions of smokers alive today will die prematurely from their
smoking unless they quit. This burden falls predominantly on the most disadvantaged
in society. Preventing this death and disability requires measures that help as many of
today’s smokers to quit as possible. The option of switching to electronic cigarettes as
an alternative and much safer source of nicotine, as a personal lifestyle choice rather
than medical service, has enormous potential to reach smokers currently refractory to
existing approaches. The emergence of electronic cigarettes and the likely arrival of
more effective nicotine - containing devices currently in development provides a radical
alternative to tobacco, and evidence to date suggests that smokers are willing to use
these products in substantial numbers. Electronic cigarettes, and other nicotine
devices, therefore offer vast potential health benefits, but maximising those benefits
while minimising harms and risks to society requires appropriate regulation, careful
monitoring, and risk management. However the opportunity to harness this potential
into public health policy, complementing existing comprehensive tobacco control
policies, should not be missed.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (19/3/15)

Thanks @Alex 

That summary and conclusion is brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

Wow, the most positive news ever. Thanks @Alex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

